# Conectar 3 LED's en paralelo a USB 5v



## MartinRRR (May 26, 2011)

Hola, 

Quiero conectar 3 Leds en paralelo o en serie, segun convenga, para iluminar el teclado de noche porque no veo nada y no quiero prender la luz de la habitacion para no molestar a mi hermano.
Todo lo que se, por lo que estube averiguando es que el USB entrega 5 Voltios y 100mA, aunque algunos dicen que 500 en algunos casos.

Yo quiero conectar 3 LEDs *Blancos*, asi que entre en la pagina que habian recomendado en otro tema del foro e ingrese los datos que creo que mas o menos estan bien y me dio el siguiente resultado:






Entonces, pongo esa resistencia a cada led y los conecto en paralelo?

Quedaria asi?
(la resistencia seria de 100 ohms, 1/8 w)





Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2011)

Hola.

Así está bien.
Puedes usar de 82 a 100 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MartinRRR (May 27, 2011)

Gracias por responder.

Asi lo voy a armar entonces

cuando lo tenga listo muestro como quedo 

Saludos


----------

